# Re-testing the JBL control series



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Here I’ve moved left and right fronts (only) and placed each one in the centre location for testing.

Between the three there is a slight difference in the level. With the DCX2496 I only switched off all the (PEQ) for this test, but made no changes to the output levels of LF/HF, even thou I’m only testing the LF range here. I had the HF in mute mode.

Not much of big, difference its not drastically major, nothing a bit of PEQ can’t fix.

I’ll test one of the JBL Control 1, out later to see how much of difference there is between 40Hz to 2 KHz that was the sweep test I wanted to focus on for now.

1/3 smoothing applied.


----------

